# Got lucky and got a good one - Works great with modifications



## merle

have the same saw came with stand, have you done any thing to the dust blower??


----------



## WoodworkGuy

I added the wooden base and casters to mine. Makes it easy to roll around and work from standing up. Haven't figured anything yet for the dust blower. Will post if I do.


----------



## Mickit

I've got an older delta…when the (discontinued) blower bellows went, I hung an aquarium pump under the saw and connected to the original hose.


----------

